# Lionel 6-22983 180 Watt Powerhouse Brick?



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I need one of these Lionel 6-22983 180 Watt Powerhouse Brick to use with the MTH DCS Remote Control System. I have searched the internet for days, not finding anyone with a new one. Dealers tell me it has been on back order for more than 6 months. In fact, they apparently were told April 2013 which Lionel obviously did not meet. Lionel has not issued any schedule update that I am aware of.

I'll bet some small dealer has one on his shelf but I sure don't know which one. Anyone got a handle on where to buy a new one?

I would consider a used one but this unit includes a fast acting circuit breaker that may or may not work correctly on a used one. Some of the used pricing exceeds the new list price (but of course as new ones are unobtanium). I would much rather have a new one.

Now, there is nothing magic about this power block except for the fast acting circuit breaker. Has anyone found a component transformer that is 180 watts at 18 VAC from a 120VAC input? A cursory look in a few electronic components supply house web sites found nothing. Anyone find something that is usable?

Another option is the 100 watt Power Block but I need to run two trains and change two switches, all at once. My guess is the trains would hesitate as I changed the two switches simultaneously or the train performance might be sub par with both running at once. Anyone got some insight on this? 

Two 100 watt Power Blocks, one for the trains and one for the switches as an auxiliary power source, is an expensive alternative with a 50% cost increase over the singe 180 watt Power Block. Does someone have a comment on this approach?

Thanks in advance for any help anyone might offer.

LDBennett


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Lot of used ones on ebay. Some for more than the MSRP but many for around $70.
I have had good luck on ebay. Most sellers know that if you complain it cost them money so they bend over backward to make you happy. 
If you use a different power source you can but a magnetic crk breaker to use with it. They are very fast and were used with early solid state equipment to give some protection to the solid state devices. All IMO; Don


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*Feedback from Lionel*

I sent Lionel an email asking of the schedule for this transformer's delivery and they did not have a clue as to when it is going to be available. So.... I'll have to change plans (I really don't like dealing on EBAY). Plan B is two 100 watt Power Blocks unless someone here offers up the 180 watt Power Block or a source for one new (???).

Is 100 watts sufficient for two loco's operated at once? I think 100 watts expressly for switches is probably a bit of over kill.Should I use a still smaller Power Block for the accessories and switches (no more than two operated simultaneously)? any suggestions for this?

LDBennett


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a RS11 with 7 lighted cars and it draws 2.5 amps at a reasonable speed. Some of the older locos draw more than that but if you run 2 locos that are modern there should be no problem. I presume when you say "100 watt" you are referring to the 135 watt power house? Don


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Don Trinko:

No.... The MTH 100 watt Power Brick 40-1000a. It is nothing more than a transformer.

What is the 135 watt power source you refer to? I need a power source to go with the MTH DCS Remote Control System 50-1001 (the TIU with the hand held fully capable DCS remote)

So you are saying about 2.5 amps per loco. 100 watts is 5.5 amps at 18 VAC. That is just two loco's. My layout will be so small that two loco's is about all the length of track will allow to say nothing of only one person at the controls.

I am so far leaning heavily towards two of the MTH 100 watt power blocks, one for the two trains and one for the switches and any accessories I may get in the future. The accessories would be controlled by the MTH AIU and one 100 watt power block. Is there a problem with this???

LDBennett


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Lionel makes a 180 and a 135 watt "power house" They both have a crk breaker built in. They have the same connector on them and a similar fast crk breaker. The 135 watt version is more available. It amounts to about 7 amps capacity.
I have measures several locomotives; for just the loc I have seen as little as .26 amps and as much as 1.5 amps. I know there are locos that draw more than this.
I do not know much about MTH but 100 watts would probably work with two simple trains but if you add lighted cars and smoke it may be marginal. It depends on the particular loco and cars. 
I would think MTH has some type of protection built in, If not I would add a crk breaker. All IMO; Don


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*Gave up searching and just ordered the 100 watt bricks*

Don Trinko:

I searched the internet for the 135 watt Lionel one (new) with no success. I gave up and ordered two of the MTH 100 watt power bricks. Since I have four loops I can always break the power distribution between several power bricks if the 100 watt power brick won't do it for the trains. I doubt I'll have to do that but it is an option.

Thanks for the input.

LDBennett


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like you have some options with the 4 loops. If 2 don't work, buy a 3rd ect. Don


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Usually a unit that has been run for a few hours is more reliable than a brand new unit. The new units suffer from "infant mortality." If the unit doesn't fail in the first few hours, it probably isn't going to fail until it reaches the end of its life.


----------

